# Trialthon - Beginner



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, just wondering if anyone has or does Triathlons on here. 

I'm planning on training for a sprint triathlon, and looking for training tips and hints really.

I've discovered that swimming is my weak point. I managed 46 lengths of a 25m pool yesterday. Which is definately an improvement.

Also i need to get a bike, now I know you can spend 1000's but I'm going doing this to compete at a high level, this has more come around as a bi product of me wanting to get fitter, rather then i need to get fit to do a triathlon. So looking for places to pick up the essential kit that will aid me for as little as possible really.

So what kit is a must and where is the best place to get it?

Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Good thread!
I dont do Tri's, or races ATM TBH  , but its good to see others starting them.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi I do the Blenheim Triathlon and a couple of others each year - 
TBH starting off you don't need a huge amount of kit - I used a Mountain bike fitted with slicks for my first one - 
Are you thinking about doing one with an outdoor swim or a pool swim?


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Like i say before i seem to function better when I've got something to focus on. And i was at the gym looking for inspiration and though a good way to get fit would be to train for a triathlon. 

Just want to gauge other people experiences etc.

My first one will be a sprint triathlon, it will consist of a pool swim of 750m, a 20k cycle and a 5k run.

I know there are suits and that that you need but have no idea about them really.Total novice.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've never used a tri suit to be honest - tend to wear a small pair of trunks under my wetsuit, and then put shorts over the top and a vest on in the first transition -

Some of the major retailers do starter kits - like this -
http://www.triandrun.com/triathlon/starter-packages/starterpack.html


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link, but that could be a little out of my price range 

Yeah i need like a pointer as to what kit would get me by. As I'm not going to be doing many i don't think although I might end up getting the bug as I did with detailing.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The only additional kit I bought for my first one was slick tyres for the mountain bike, an ex hire wet suit (£50) and an elasticated race number belt (number needs to be on your back for the cycle ride and then on your front for the run)

If you've already got goggles,trainers etc you should be good to go!


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

I am a cyclist, triathlete and coach a few folk so feel free to pm me with any questions. Best advice is spend very little for your first race and just enjoy the event, if you do get the bug it can get very expensive - I've done Ironman Lanzarote a few times and i'd guess it costs over 2k each time! It's a great sport though. Challenge Vichy is my A race this year.
Chris


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

What about training regimes? Is there any you recommend?

What should i wear etc, shoes? shorts?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

This site ( http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=376 ) has a some basic plans for you to use to help build a plan to suit yourself.

Whatever you do you need to build some brick sessions into your plan so you are used to running after a ride. From what I have read it is not so bad going from swim to bike as it uses different muscle groups.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I too am looking into triathlons following a stint of getting fit but it's finding time to practice all three sports to a good level that I'm struggling with.

My weakest point is by far the swim and now I'm at a level of fitness where I think I could actually manage to swim the distance I need to practice technique. A friend of mine did a master class not long ago and can't believe how much that helped him with technique and speed in the water.

I'm lucky enough to be a biker anyway so train on my mountain bike and running isn't too hard or expensive to pick up.

Edit: Following one of the links on here, I fancy giving this training plan a go:

http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=39


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I've manage to locate my local triathlete association group and am going swimming with one of the members tonight at 6. 

So i will report back on how it goes.

I think it the bike is going to be my biggest purchase, although I'm still lurking on gumtree to find one cheap.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Thanks for the input, I've manage to locate my local triathlete association group and am going swimming with one of the members tonight at 6.
> 
> So i will report back on how it goes.
> 
> I think it the bike is going to be my biggest purchase, although I'm still lurking on gumtree to find one cheap.


How much are you looking to spend? Ebay has some fantastic bargains!


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Honestly, as everyone who is spending money just now, as little as possible. I've got a stag do and a wedding coming up so after that I'll have a better idea as to what my budget it.

Just need to keep hitting those target and making bonus.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I've done two:

EnduranceLife sprint (500m sea swim in a force 7 wind! 15 mile MTB ride, 3.5 mile coast run) and a local St Mawes one (750m sea swim, 16 mile road ride, 3 mile road run).

Won the first one, 19th out of 150ish on the St Mawes one (with a much more "scary" field of competitors!

My advise - swim a lot. My swimming is my weakpoint despite being a lifelong surfer. Just struggle to get a rhythm in a crowd. Get easy to put on shoes (preferably velcro clipless ones) and tri shorts - you don't need to change these; wear them for the each event.

Take plenty of fluids for the bike stage and drink a lot - the run is REALLY hard after the swim and cycle!

And enjoy - it's really addictive!


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I've been in the pool twice a week. Just learning to relax and not try and swim as fast as i can straight away.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Yeah I've been in the pool twice a week. Just learning to relax and not try and swim as fast as i can straight away.


How you getting on mate?

I am toying with the idea of trying one, don't know where to start though!


----------



## ultrabruce (Apr 13, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Hello, just wondering if anyone has or does Triathlons on here.
> 
> I'm planning on training for a sprint triathlon, and looking for training tips and hints really.
> 
> ...


I have done some fairly serious Ultra Marathons, Adventure races, duathlons and triathlons so more than happy to help if I can.

As a general rule I would say this about triathlon; It can give you infinite combinations of training/kit issues to bog you down. Dont let it.

Instead always remember these two things:

Fitness wins the day - I dont care if you are doing an ironman or a sprint. A weakness in 1 or more disciplines will be overcome if you have a good level of strength/fitness.

Secondly, it is suppose to be fun, Enjoy!


----------

